
Show HN: New Cancer Drug Candidates - michaelforrest
https://experiment.com/projects/synthesizing-and-testing-a-new-drug-candidate-for-treating-cancer
======
gus_massa
In the graph at the bottom there is a comparison of a usual drug and a
previously designed drug. It looks much better against cancer cells. Do you
have a similar comparison against normal cells? Perhaps the bt1 drug also kill
more normal cells than carboplatin.

